# Barefoot Soldier?



## hoist-monkey (5 Jan 2007)

Has anyone read this yet, my mom bought me this book for x-mas.
It is about Johnson Beharry, a kid from Grenada, who went on to win the VC in Iraq.
I usually read new books right away, but I am saving this one for when I am stuck
in Winterpeg in January on course.
Heres a link to it on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.ca/Barefoot-Soldier-Johnson-Beharry/dp/0316733210/sr=1-2/qid=1167992519/ref=sr_1_2/702-3617833-5467207?ie=UTF8&s=books
Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnson_Beharry
Tell me what you think.


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Jan 2007)

I got this for Christmas but have only flicked through it so far. From feedback from squaddies (serving & ex) it is a very good book. I heard a few radio interviews he gave regarding his VC - a very down to earth fella and nice guy.


----------

